
Ask HN: Optimum office lighting for developers? - samcheng
All,<p>We&#x27;re moving to a new office, and doing some tenant improvements.  Our compromise in the whole &#x27;open office&#x27; debate is a few medium-sized rooms, with room for maybe 8-10 desks apiece, with individuals and teams sorted by distraction&#x2F;noise level.  They will have wonderful natural light from North-facing windows, but I&#x27;d like to replace the overhead lighting, which is currently old 4-ft T-8 fluorescent bulbs in pairs.<p>Is there an appreciable difference between LEDs and Fluorescent tubes?<p>Are dimmers appropriate in offices?<p>What about color temperature?  Are warmer or cooler better?<p>I&#x27;m primarily interested in fostering a comfortable, collaborative, attractive, and productive workplace.  I also understand that we will likely leave the overhead lights off most of the time...
======
muzuq
My personal opinion backed by absolutely 0 scientific evidence would be to
provide warm lighting with individual (desk based) dimmer switches - allowing
the individual to adjust light levels to their own optimum comfort level. The
closer the light mimics natural light, the better.

~~~
samcheng
Desk lamps are an interesting sidestep of the issue!

